# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Town/City Mapping >  Yet another citymap!

## tainotim

Hello everyone!

Haven't been that active this autumn (or well, even less then the little activity I usually show), but been lurking and I have to say, very impressed with all the great work everyone are producing! 

Anyhow, probably will regret getting into this, really don't have time at all, but I want to create at least one larger city map this year so here we go. Hopefully there will be several updates to follow. This is what I have started sketching so far! Opposed to my different cities, I'm going for something smaller (and larger), while following a grid plan. Perhaps you could call it more classic.

Not much more to say right now.

Cheers,
Tainotim

----------


## Greg

Exciting stuff, Tainotim! Your work is always hugely inspiring (no pressure  :Wink: ) and the prospect of another city map... oooh, I can't wait!  :Very Happy: 

Great start by the way!

----------


## snodsy

What GLS said, looking forward to seeing it develop.

----------


## Ilanthar

> looking forward to seeing it develop.


+1  :Smile: . And btw, I'm wondering why so many fantasy cities have a circle shape.

----------


## ThomasR

I'm glad to see another piece from you !

----------


## Wingshaw

Yay, another Tainotim city  :Very Happy:  This is off to a good start, so far. Looking forward to seeing the progress

THW

----------


## Straf

> +1 . And btw, I'm wondering why so many fantasy cities have a circle shape.


I think circular walled cities have less blind spots than rectangular ones so it's easier to spot would be miscreants that have managed to sneak up to the wall.

----------


## Ilanthar

> *By Straf*
> I think circular walled cities have less blind spots than rectangular ones so it's easier to spot would be miscreants that have managed to sneak up to the wall.


Hmmm. Yeah, considering Discworld's Watch, for example, the architects definitely have to help them  :Wink: .

Any news on this, Tainotim, btw?

----------


## tainotim

Big thanks for all the support people! 

Regrettably my fears were real, and I completely lost track of this piece. However yesterday I got some work in. Not certain if I want to continue with this piece, I just don't "feel it". The style feels like a step backward from what I am trying to learn, but it still looks alright I guess. I really want to achieve something more dark and perhaps gothic with this. 

Hope people like where this is going anyway!

Cheers,
Tainotim

----------


## tainotim

Got some further work in today. My deadline is the 21th, but if I keep this up I might have a finished BW version done by then! 

Cheers,
Tainotim

----------


## Tonnichiwa

You are really inspiring me with this! I was working on some top down buildings last night but after seeing your perspectives and the way you are drawing them I am getting the urge to go try to do some small cities of my own in an isometric view. Awesome stuff!

----------


## tainotim

Thank you Tonnichiwa! Looking forward to see what you will come up with  :Smile: 

Cheers,
Tainotim

----------


## Voolf

Great stuff tainotim, I joind forum just couple months ago this is first time i can see your progress and WIP work. Very exciting, i always lack of ideas for the city, your work is very inspiring.

----------


## ChickPea

This is looking great. I'm definitely 'feeling it', even if you aren't!  :Wink: 

I hope you'll stick with it and finish it. Much as I love your coloured maps, black & white only would be nice too.

----------


## tainotim

Thank you Voolf and ChickPea. Hopefully I will have a big update later tonight!  :Smile: 

Cheers,
Tainotim

----------


## tainotim

One step closer, but still a long way to go!

Cheers,
Tainotim

----------


## Muside

Oh, this is coming along nicely! How large is the canvas you're working on?

----------


## tainotim

Thank you Muside! It's a a3  :Smile: 

Cheers,
Tainotim

----------


## Voolf

Hey tainotim, this is looking so great, where do you get your ideas for the buildings and city design?

----------


## tainotim

Thank you Voolf! Actually it varies a lot. For this I have just built from imagination, however, over the years I have studied countless different kinds of 17th and 18th century maps to create a style that I like. Perhaps Braun and Freredrick de Wit are two good artists to start.

Cheers,
Tainotim

----------


## Voolf

This is great, never new about them. Thank you.

----------


## Muside

Interesting. I love Fredrik de Wit (the Elder), too, especially due to the greenish tinted colors he often used. Do you start drawing with pencils and then redrawing the lines when you are happy with them with felt pen/ink?

----------


## shamakratos

Really cool work man. Checked out your stuff on DeviantArt and am very inspired!

----------


## J.Edward

It looks like it is coming along very nicely. Eager to see this one completed.  :Smile:

----------


## tainotim

Big thanks everyone! Better late than never, but here is another update. Almost done with the BW version, just have to do final details and shadows, then do computer editing. Here is a rather poor photo, next update will be the properly scanned version.

Oh and to answer you are question Muside, you are spot on about my technique  :Smile: 

Cheers,
Tainotim

----------


## Greg

I always love seeing more of your beautiful illustration Tainotim, so it's great to see another update on this.

I can't wait to see more (and a less blue pic too  :Wink: )!

----------


## Mouse

WOW!  For some very odd reason I never saw this till now (probably had my head in the sand digging another burrow again).

That is just magnificent!  I can't even imagine what kind of clever stuff goes on in your head for you to be able to lay something down like that on a blank piece of paper.

----------


## ChickPea

This is looking fantastic!

----------


## snodsy

really nice job looking forward to the coloring of this one, your details are really nice!

----------


## tainotim

Oh wow. Thanks for all the kind feedback friends! Now I'm even more spirited to finish this soon  :Smile: 

Cheers,
Tainotim

----------


## Ilanthar

Beautiful! I never get bored to see your magnificent cities, Tainotim  :Smile: .

----------


## tainotim

Thank you Ilanthar. I feel the same about your maps  :Smile: 

Cheers,
Tainotim

----------


## Blaidd Drwg

This is looking good! 




> Interesting. I love Fredrik de Wit (the Elder), too, especially due to the greenish tinted colors he often used. Do you start drawing with pencils and then redrawing the lines when you are happy with them with felt pen/ink?


Oh yeah, love that guy. I have a town atlas of the Low Countries that my dad gave me for my birthday a couple of years ago. Best gift ever  :Very Happy:

----------


## tainotim

Thank you Blaidd! Yea, I have the same atlas as well. It's a delight. 

Here is another update. Most of the map is done, so now it's time to label and decorate it before I start coloring. I'm eager to see how the colors will turn out.

Cheers,
Tainotim

----------


## Greg

It's looking superb Tainotim! Your linework is truly amazing, with every little detail you've snuck in there. It's already a great piece let alone before you get going with the colours!

Really, really inspiring work.  :Smile:

----------


## J.Edward

That is looking so good T  :Very Happy: 
What a grand piece of city mappage  :Smile:

----------


## ThomasR

It's beautiful Karl ! Looks like one of those utopian cities of the 17th-18th century.

----------


## Chashio

How did I not see this? Epic!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ChickPea

Look at that!!! This is gorgeous, tainotim. I'm awestruck.

----------


## Mouse

Looks like I might have found the city to nominate for next years awards.  Love the little stick men and horses  :Very Happy:

----------


## Wingshaw

Others have said, but I'll add my voice to the chorus: that looks amazing. You've got a brilliant style, Karl: very reminiscent of traditional city maps.

THW

----------


## tainotim

Big big thanks for all the kind words friends! Hard to explain how much it helps when it comes to such tedious work as city mapping. Wish I were better at giving it back, considering how inspirational everyone's maps have been lately.

Just a small update. I'm going to follow the same general layout as I had in this map. The consistency will look great when they hang next to each other on the wall  :Smile: 

Cheers,
Tainotim

----------


## Ilanthar

Superb work, Tainotim! I love the details... and that book in the corner  :Smile: !

----------


## PaulaSB

This is really beautiful. Love the way you did the houses and buildings, very organized and clean.

----------


## tainotim

Big thanks Ilanthar and Paula! I'm happy you like it.

Here is another update. Started with the colors. Still a long way to go, though, I also like it like this.

Cheers,
Tainotim

----------


## jylny

What are you coloring with? Is it digital?

----------


## tainotim

Yea. Coloring in photoshop!

Cheers,
Tainotim

----------


## Norimn

This looks great! I love the style and the round layout of the city.

----------


## tainotim

Thank you Norimn!

This private project is slowly slowly getting closer to a finished version. Still plenty work left, but hopefully I will have a finished version in not that long.

Here is another update  :Smile: 

Cheers,
Tainotim

----------


## SteffenBrand

Karl, has anyone said to you that you are insane for drawing all of this...?  :Wink:  
Joking of cause, this is incredible work, kudos!

----------


## Voolf

Splendid work

----------


## tainotim

To many times Steffen. To many times ...  :Wink: 

Thank you both! I'm happy you like it  :Smile: 

Cheers,
Tainotim

----------


## Wingshaw

Y'know, the city looks great but I was just looking at this map again: what really impresses me is the way you've done the farmland.

THW

----------


## DanielHasenbos

Your city maps always amaze me and this one is no exception; there so many details to look at and so much to discover! Already this is one of those maps that I can't stop looking at!

----------


## Hustle

This was an incredible project to follow so far, despite having only just found it. From the first uploaded image to the most recent, I keep seeing more and more details that make me smile.

The added pedestrians and horses are a really great touch. It feels alive.

----------


## tainotim

Big thanks everyone. everyone,

So I'm getting close to finishing this map. Just want to do one last WIP post before I label it and wrap it up.

Does anyone have any final suggestions for this map? I want it to be as good as possible, with what I have. Also I added two versions for anyone who wants to chip in to comment on, one darker and one lighter, which one is the best?

Happy to get some final final feedback on this.

Cheers,
Tainotim

----------


## Falconius

Ermygawd!  That is an incredible piece.

It's really hard to decide between the two, but I prefer the second one because the colours in the buildings look more vibrant.

----------


## Mouse

They're both very beautiful!

Can I suggest perhaps... adding a bit of tint to the fields to reduce the rather stark contrast between the city and the fields, then using the lighter version.  I prefer the buildings in the lighter version because the details of your beautiful line work are just a tiny bit more obscured in the darker one.

----------


## Falconius

Yeah the loss of detail in the darker version is why it was so hard a decision for me.

----------


## tainotim

Thank you both for the suggestions. They are great. I will see what I can do  :Smile: 

Cheers,
Tainotim

----------


## Voolf

This is so beautiful. There is no better and worse out of those two. It's all about personal preference i guess. I like the lighter one better, but it dosent mean the other one is worse.

----------


## snodsy

Great job, I prefer the lighter one. 

Also should the central canal have a shadow on both sides?

----------


## tilt

Just saw this, fantastic work - love especially the green roofs, reminds me of my birth city of Copenhagen  :Smile:

----------


## ThomasR

Karl, I dream of the day when I'll have the skill and patience to produce such an amazing piece. It'll most certainly never happen but your maps make me keep on dreaming  :Wink:

----------


## Ilanthar

I prefer the colors of the second one... and I can only agree with Thomrey, you're making such wonderful maps.

----------


## - JO -

I just have lost myself in your city! What patience and minuteness! So many details give a map so lively! And the way you colored it, inspired by the maps of the 17th and 18th century! So Great!

----------


## tainotim

Big thanks for all the kind words and the feedback. Hopefully I will be able to show you the finished version during the following week.

Really happy for all the help.

Thanks.

Cheers,
Tainotim

----------

